# just a quick question



## tois87 (Dec 26, 2007)

hi there just a quick question, i was in a fish shop not the one i normal use, the other day and a customer was having a chat with the guy that owns the shop. i over heard him tell the man that ( he could put a group of male bettas in a tank with a group of angles) i no that a group of male betta would fight and probably wouldn't last long.
but i didn't no if the angles would rip bettas apart could some one just clear this up for me. could u put a betta in a tank with a angle. thanks chris


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What you heard was of course complete BS, aka "salesmanship." I do hope that you never, ever, buy anything in that store, ever. What a scumbag.

As for your question, you can mix them sometimes, but it's not a good idea, as it usually doesn't work out well.


----------



## tois87 (Dec 26, 2007)

no i would never do that i did say to the bloke when we got out side that i though the shop keeper was wrong and that he should go home and do his research on the subject but i didn't no about the angle in the same tank so i just though id ask make sure i didn't give him the wrong info thanks chris


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Regardless of the tanks mates, Bettas need a low current quiet spot, preferably with a plant they can cuddle into.
They will do just great with younger angels, tetras and peaceful fish. If the angels pair off, or get old and grouchy you'll have to move him. 
You can also put 2 males in a large planted tank (4 foot or bigger) they will each choose an area and deffend it.


----------



## tois87 (Dec 26, 2007)

So if you did put 2 male in a tank together what about feeding time when chances are there going to meet each other will that not cause a problem, i wouldn't put them in my tank to many paired angels and there not getting any younger lol  .


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah that's a bunch of BS.


----------

